#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  The thing about occultism ...

## Azaziel

... is that it is about learning to die.

Has anyone else considered their studies in this light?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Do you mean your perceptions of what guilt is laid upon us from parents, church, and society in general, to kill the ego, the part of us that is no longer needed as we travel our path. Do you mean learning how to leave the physical and seeing it as a wonderful journey into a new adventure?

----------


## Azaziel

Thank you. That's beautiful.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You are welcome.

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

Maybe it's not about learning to die per se, but learning which parts of us to kill and which parts of us to ressurect, and the hardest part is developing the tools with which to perform such tasks. I think that is the most challenging aspect of it all...The Great Work indeed.

----------


## zero

but to cast of that which we want, is that not ego to begin with. I thing the question is "who am I" and "what is it"

----------


## Thetalpha

And, "why am I".

----------


## Jarhog

I believe that what dies is the idea that we are out physical bodies. Most people that believe in a soul or spirit will have an intellectual idea that they are not the body but that is way different than knowing it in your heart. When you know it in your heart you can face most anything without fear. The other thing it can show is the manner of your physical body's end. With this knowledge, you can compare what is happening at the moment to what you have seen and do what needs to be done to extricate yourself without thinking you might be killed.

----------


## zero

the true self is immortal with the death of shells.

The pearl shins bright within moon light.

----------


## Belphebe

Death is part of living, it is easy to live but not that easy to die. I guess if I spent my every waking moment creating servitors because I couldn't deal with the real world, I would feel the same way you do. You are not living, you are existing through the stupid hobby you have, and have no idea what is real and not.

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

Lets keep this wonderful axiom in mind: Nosce Te Ipsum.

If applied correctly it will lead us to the answers we seek. This includes the mysteries of both life AND death, two sides of the same coin. You cannot have one without the other, and to ignore the possibilities will create imbalance.

----------


## zero

here is what I get from this, many people are afraid of death, it really has nothing to do with magic, but mysticism. when one frees oneself from death one is free to do anything. there are barriers and some need to be overcome is death a barriers for you?

we all die, but it does not have to be an issue in your life. we die because we lived, and we live to die. now live.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> I don't live my life through a stupid hobby, in fact, I do not have more than six servitors currently made/in the making (and my making is a very long process) out of the nine years I have been practicing magic. I'm not afraid to die any more than the average person. I know very well that death is a part of life and that it is simply another step on our paths, however, I do not do my magic revolving around death. You did not have to be so rude Belphebe. Just because you don't like me all that much, doesn't mean you have to shoot down almost everything I say. 
> 
> I was simply stating that I disagreed that all magic is us learning how to die. Sure, everything is connected, but I find luck magic and love magic hard to connect to death. There are certainly parts of magic that connect to death very clearly, but there are some which also do not. I am a wolf therian and I know very well that death and life are very much intertwined, but not everything is all about death. This is my opinion.


If you are a wolf therian perhaps you belong on an otherkin site. Belphebe was not being rude, she just doesn't like you, thinks you are a know it all, her words to me, not mine. I haven't been here that long, so I really don't know what you are about, but let us try to keep it civil.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> It doesn't matter who this is directed at, it is very revealing.
> 
> Kind Regards
> D.A.


I believe she was directing those words to Karen.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> I'm aware she doesn't like me and that's fine. I just wish she'd at least use facts instead of saying I create servitors every waking moment, that's all  I am a wolf therian who practices magic. There was at least one other therian here a while ago. In fact, he was a mod and he left for his own reasons. I belong here just fine. 
> 
> However, my opinion about the subject of this thread has already been stated, so I shall shut my mouth about the other stuff now  Very insightful post, by the way, Zero. I don't think there are many animals in nature who strive to die before they have at least passed on their genes. Then there are animals like some Salmon who live their lives to reproduce and die right afterward, but most of us fight like hell to live for as long as possible (and in some cases, make as many children as possible). Death happens to everyone, though, as far as I know. I've yet to meet an immortal myself and I doubt I will. Though Duncan Macloed of te Clan Macloed has his charm xD The rest of us live to die like Salmon, just usually not as immediately after sex.


Enlighten me who was the mod that was a wolf therian, and as far as I know no one left on their own accord, the owner got rid of the newer ones. I know a lot of the old guard that was here, so I am extremely curious.

----------


## Belphebe

> It doesn't matter who this is directed at, it is very revealing.
> 
> Kind Regards
> D.A.


Why is it revealing?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't recognize the name.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I know everyone from here but not by that name, I never knew Lady D but she was a good friend of She Devil's.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes I believe we should.

----------

